# Added another YouTube on our Storage Shed Construction



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know that we've added another clip of the storage shed project. This one shows how it is going together. Probably won't have another one until we get further along so it becomes obvious what it is. Hopefully the temps will stay cooler, so we can get stuff done.
If you want to look at the most recent clip, Google "Romocomaka" and view the Storage Shed Construction #2.
If you have any thoughts on it, please let me know, just be gentle. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Just helping ya out (and making it easy for the lazy people lol)


----------

